# Let's talk about socks.



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

I walk a butt load, between work and real life, about 15-20 miles a day. I wear great boots, we'll discuss that later. But for awhile I've been on the hunt for good/great socks. I've used Gold Toe, Darn Tough etc, I have recently tried Redhead, the Bass Pro brand. I like em, $11.99 a pair, guaranteed for life, and darn comfy. Long term testing to come, what's your favorite?


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hanes or Wilson brand crew cut socks. You get six pairs in a bag. They last a good long while and do their job.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

I like really Thorlos socks. However, they are really expensive and you can buy a few quality pairs of another brand for the same price.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I bought several pairs of military issue socks before I got out a few years ago.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Check out woolpowerus.com they have darn good socks


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gold toe is available in XXL which is a criteria for me, and they are quality socks.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

My two favorite brands are Smartwool and Patagonia merino wool socks. They are comfortable, wicking, and they last a very long time.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a couple pair of Duluth that I am trying out. So far they are great. I have only been wearing them for a few weeks so I need more time before I can say for sure.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Cotton is the enemy--


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not really one to follow brands. Do these ones you have all listed carry a certain fabric content you prefer? I myself choose ones with more cotton - 85% or higher. I find polyester doesn't dry as well as cotton after a rainy day, or a hike through marshes. This is just for comfort, and day to day use. Is there something else I should be watching for?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

acidMia said:


> I'm not really one to follow brands. Do these ones you have all listed carry a certain fabric content you prefer? I myself choose ones with more cotton - 85% or higher. I find polyester doesn't dry as well as cotton after a rainy day, or a hike through marshes. This is just for comfort, and day to day use. Is there something else I should be watching for?


Wool. Merino wool is very comfortable and versitile.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

In the colder months quality wool socks hands down. Marks work warehouse usually has wool socks up on sale in the spring to clear stock. In the hot months 100% cotton - just pick the brand whos quality makes your feet happy. 

For me 511 makes great boots.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I wear lite cotton socks in the summer and wool socks in the winter , froot of loom in summer and army wool in winter .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I use off the shelf socks. Worst are crew style that have extra material at toes. And when you put boots on, they crowd the toes causing corns, blisters etc. 
I stick with cotton.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I wear lite cotton socks in the summer and wool socks in the winter , froot of loom in summer and army wool in winter .


Same here but the wool only gets used every 3 or 4 years.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

For commercially made socks I tend to wear Bridgedale's more than anything else, but nothing beats my wife's hand-spun, hand-kint, foot-lovin' socks... wearing some right now


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

post removed due to facebook


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> Cotton is the enemy--


For me wool is the enemy. Makes me itch and worthless once wet.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Merino wool is not itchy. Wool is warm even when wet.
Cotton absorbs moisture, merino wicks it away, especially if you wear a polypropyline liner sock.
Liners make a huge difference


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

tango said:


> Merino wool is not itchy. Wool is warm even when wet.
> Cotton absorbs moisture, merino wicks it away, especially if you wear a polypropyline liner sock.
> Liners make a huge difference


Maybe so, but I stay away from wool socks and always will. Given I live in MN, plenty other options.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Barefoot baby!

Proud Member of Society for Barefoot Living.

Society for Barefoot Living | Free Your Feet and Your Mind Will Follow


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I have had nothing but good experience with wigwam socks. They make cotton, wool and synthetics. And a variety of blends. I pretty much only wear the blends, and the lightest weight ones at that. When I venture into the cold, they are light enough to be part of a sock layer system too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I want to clarify my position about wool. I only do not like wool socks and use wool other wise, just not directly against my body.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I want to clarify my position about wool. I only do not like wool socks and use wool other wise, just not directly against my body.


I don't like it either.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

I pretty much stick to wool, thin in the summer thick in winter. If it's rainy, when isn't it in Seattle?? I will pull on a nice liner first.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Barefoot baby!
> 
> Proud Member of Society for Barefoot Living.
> 
> Society for Barefoot Living | Free Your Feet and Your Mind Will Follow


Obviously this thread is not applicable to You, Sasquatch, and ........ Cricket.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I had never considered wool since the ones I remember as a child were itchy as all heck. I'll be looking in to this for the winter. Or maybe move to a climate that allows me to join that barefoot society! Definitely my preference overall


----------

